# moving cat from UK to USA, San ANtonio



## acskins (Dec 17, 2008)

Hi,

Has anyone had experience moving a pet cat from UK to USA. The cat has a pet passport and all rabies jabs but looking to find out transportation methods and costs.


----------



## MichaelS (Nov 8, 2008)

For small animals, like cats, the quickest and cheapest method is to just bring her on the plane with you. Some airlines will allow them in the cabin, others will put them in cargo (climate controlled area).

Pet transport companies are quite expensive.

--michael



acskins said:


> Hi,
> 
> Has anyone had experience moving a pet cat from UK to USA. The cat has a pet passport and all rabies jabs but looking to find out transportation methods and costs.


----------



## acskins (Dec 17, 2008)

MichaelS said:


> For small animals, like cats, the quickest and cheapest method is to just bring her on the plane with you. Some airlines will allow them in the cabin, others will put them in cargo (climate controlled area).
> 
> Pet transport companies are quite expensive.
> 
> --michael


thanks for this - it was just the travelling time which could be upto 20hrs so looking for the most comfortable way possible.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Avoid layovers if you can. If you plan to return her to the UK she needs to be chipped. Check with your vet about tranquilizers. Airlines allow only a limited number of pets in the cabin so check into this as soon as you can.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I've moved cats the other direction (US to Europe) and picked up a few tips from the transport company I used. 

Bringing an Animal into the United States | CDC DGMQ is the CDC site explaining the import requirements, which are pretty minimal. Check with the state where you will be entering the US, however, to see if anything over and above this is required.

Check with the airline well ahead of time to reserve a place for your cat in the cabin. They limit the number of animals allowed in the cabin, and it's normally first come, first served. Try and get a direct flight, whatever you do - the current trend in the US is to charge extra for everything on domestic flights, even water, so do your best to avoid flying within the US.

Try and find a pet carrier that will fit the space under the seat in the plane. Ideally, a carrier for a long distance flight should allow the animal to stand, sit and turn around, but if you're planning on taking it in the cabin, that may be hard to do.

Tranquilizers can have bizarre effects on cats. It works out better if they fly "straight" - especially if you can get the cat used to the carrier ahead of time. The transport company recommends not feeding the cat for a few hours before the flight. You can make water available during the flight, but be careful not to spill it on the floor of the carrier or your cat will have to ride "wet" for the remainder of the flight. Most transporters recommend covering the floor of the carrier with torn newspaper or some other material that will absorb any "pee or poop" in flight but still leave them with a dry spot to sit on.

On arrival, give your cat water, but wait a little bit (until he or she calms down) before offering anything to eat. (For most house cats, going a day or so without food won't hurt them. Eating while upset is just going to make them barf.)

Not all airlines allow animals in the cabin, so check around to see what your options are.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## acskins (Dec 17, 2008)

thanks for this - very useful


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Bev - it may have been a while that you moved cats. Reservations only - cabin and cargo. Twostep does not like the snooze pills but our vet gives her something to make her go into "happy mouse country" and still function Works fine. She objects to saddlebags on the bikes but planes are fine - small or commercial.


----------



## tomben (Dec 31, 2008)

pets, like electronics are best left in the UK and new ones purchased in the US.
Thats what we did with our goldfish


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

tomben said:


> pets, like electronics are best left in the UK and new ones purchased in the US.
> Thats what we did with our goldfish


So are some family members. As an important member of our family happens to have whiskers AND a furry tail not to mention twenty claws - she came with us. No problem adjusting to US mice or cat food.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

twostep said:


> Bev - it may have been a while that you moved cats. Reservations only - cabin and cargo. Twostep does not like the snooze pills but our vet gives her something to make her go into "happy mouse country" and still function Works fine. She objects to saddlebags on the bikes but planes are fine - small or commercial.


Didn't I say to reserve early for a place in the cabin?

My siamese reacted badly to any sort of tranq or sedative. Your mileage may vary, but if you haven't used tranqs on the cat before, I wouldn't start for a trans-Atlantic trip. If someone is tempted to use them, I'd try them at home first so you can see how Kitty reacts - but most transporters and many vets advise against them.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

I imported my dog from the US to Australia about six months ago and a lot has changed recently with respect to flying animals.

for starters, a lot of airlines are now requiring that all animals be checked in as manifest cargo instead of going under the seat. So check with your preferred airline first to find out if it's even an option for you anymore to carry kitty with you. 

If not, you'll probably just want to find the quickest route possible for getting it to its destination. if you are required to use manifest cargo, you will pretty much be required to use a pet shipping company. I used one and their knowledge and the work they did was well worth the fee I paid for using them. I would highly recommend it, actually. They help take all the stress out of the move (well, maybe not ALL of it) 

Do not tranquilize or sedate your pet. Most, if not all, airlines will not permit a sedated animal on the plane because combined with the altitude it can be a lethal combination. 

if your cat isn't used to a crate, start training him on it now. It'll be one less thing to worry about at the time. 

Finally, everything will be fine


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Rephrase - tranquilize was the wrong word. Sorry! She gets "chill pills" and is just fine.


----------



## acskins (Dec 17, 2008)

are there any restrictions regarding time of year. I have heard in the summer, airlines don't transport to Texas due to heat?


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

it depends. They won't fly if it's too hot or too cold, so it's very weather-dependent. But I think there is a pretty big range too (like freezing point to 90F or something) so most days should be fine.


----------



## cc321 (May 26, 2009)

*pets travel*

I have moved my cat both ways and I am about to move a dog and cat from usa to uk again.

I have not heard of any airlines that allow to take a pet in cabin for international flights. 

The last time we flew from the UK to USA was 2003 and it was a lot easier than it is now to fly from the USA to the UK. The new pet travel scheme is an absolute ridiculous idea.

From USA to Amsterdam, we flew Icelandair connecting in Iceland and the staff was very nice. The cat could not fly in the cabin. When we arrived in amsterdam, they simply handed him over. 

When we flew the cat from the Uk to USA, it took a while to get him through customs because they were quite confused with what shots, etc. the cat was supposed to have. Apparently in 2003 dogs needed more shots than cats. 

This summer we are flying a cat and dog from USA to the UK and hopefully all of the time and money we have invested into the pet travel scheme will pay off with a smooth customs experience. The travel scheme only allows certain routes/airlines so there is not alot of choice.


----------



## ROKZY (Feb 25, 2009)

acskins said:


> are there any restrictions regarding time of year. I have heard in the summer, airlines don't transport to Texas due to heat?


Yes, there is something called a "Summer Pet Embargo" that many airlines follow. For checked pets they will not transport pets ANYWHERE in the States in the summer via cargo- (cabin travel is ok). Outside of the pet embargo- if any one of your cities- departure,transit or arrival city is too hot (around 84F)or too cold (45F- There are some exception to this- if you get a vet involved) your pet will not be taken cargo for the safety of your pet. If kitty is the snub nosed type, the heat restriciton is tighter due to they can have difficulty breathing . Often the pet has to sit on the tarmack before loading on the plane and it can be deadly for pet- therefor the temperature restrictions are important. Check here for more info: Airline Pet Temperature Restrictions Pet Travel Cabin travel is ideal and you will avoid embargos and temperature restrictions. However, I have looked into information for moving all types of pets internationally from different countries; Over seas I have never seen an airline that allows pets in the cabin- I hope that the rules have changed but don't be disapointed if you can't find an airline that will allow you to carry your pet over the Atlantic. Ask if the Airline will "short check" your pet to the Gateway city (ie. your First US arrival city) and if you can pick up your kitty there and carry them on the next flight intra-US. If this is possible, be sure to allow for extra time in that city for yourself to clear customs/imigration AND to pick up kitty. The charge to carry a pet on can be stiff- some thing like 150USD- and you may be required to pay if they allow you to "short-check" kitty. Also, if you plan to go back to the UK, check for the requirements to allow kitties to travel from the US to UK. There used to be a quarantine to the UK, check if this is still the case and if it can be avoided upon returning. Unless you travel to Hawii, you will not need to worry about a US quarantine for kitty.
Hope your trip is PURRFECT..... meow


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2011)

acskins said:


> Hi,
> 
> Has anyone had experience moving a pet cat from UK to USA. The cat has a pet passport and all rabies jabs but looking to find out transportation methods and costs.


We moved our cat from Australia to US in 2003. I know this might not help re UK advice tho. We paid around $1500, she got rabies shot at a vet in Oz, pet carrier conpany picked her up from our place where she had a few days stay prior to leaving the country, then 3 days quarantine ( in LA). All the best, Michelle.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2011)

Michelle72 said:


> We moved our cat from Australia to US in 2003. I know this might not help re UK advice tho. We paid around $1500, she got rabies shot at a vet in Oz, pet carrier conpany picked her up from our place where she had a few days stay prior to leaving the country, then 3 days quarantine ( in LA). All the best, Michelle.


Just noted date of post! Hope all went well.


----------

